# Is the UBER app crap to all drivers, or does UBER hate old phones using Android?



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

I am using a Samsung S8 with Android 9. The UBER driver app worked fine for the first few years. Not so much now.

I have a variety of technical issues on Uber that were not here a couple of years ago. It started happening about a year ago. The issues sometimes last a week, or sometimes last for months. They go away and the app works fine for intermittent periods. I have the latest app version. 

The most annoying issue is the PIN game. Not every ride, but close to half my rides recently require the pax giving me a PIN number when I swipe to start the ride. It's not the security PIN that some riders have on their account. That PIN feature is shown on the green slide button. This is something different as I often hear "That's weird. Never had to do that before." I tell them Uber is punishing them because they did something wrong. It makes for good conversation but it's still a hassle. 

The temporary fix is to cycle airplane mode. The app works for the next 45 minutes or so and then breaks again. By breaks I mean I can do rides with the PIN hassle, but I can't see overlays for streak bonuses and can't access my inbox messages from Uber or do the "thanks for tip." I also cannot see text messages from pax. It's the bare bones app version.

I have tried clearing cache, and reinstalling the app. The problem still comes up. 

I have resigned to there being no solution short of getting a new phone, but wanted to put this out there in case anyone had similar issues.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

I can’t see how what you’re describing could be attributed to an old phone, or the OS. The common denominator is the Uber app.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I have a 3 year old Android. The only issue I've encountered was the "thanks for the tip" button being unavailable. This little glitch always corrected itself by the next morning.

Other than that, my only other problem with the Uber app is it's GPS, and based off what I've read and heard from other drivers it's universally agreed that it's complete garbage.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> I have a 3 year old Android. The only issue I've encountered was the "thanks for the tip" button being unavailable. This little glitch always corrected itself by the next morning.
> 
> Other than that, my only other problem with the Uber app is it's GPS, and based off what I've read and heard from other drivers it's universally agreed that it's complete garbage.


I suffer the same with the “thanks for tip” button. Samsung S22 Ultra….it’s almost always Uber’s fault when things go sideways.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

In the rider app in the settings area there is a function called "Verify your rides" that can be turned off if the pax doesn't want to use the pin any longer.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> In the rider app in the settings area there is a function called "Verify your rides" that can be turned off if the pax doesn't want to use the pin any longer.


I already clarified this was not a "verify your ride" issue.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I had an IPhone when I did Uber and sometimes there were just glitches. It’s the app. I’m sure the app has gotten worse in recent years just because it’s Uber. They always find ways to f things up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

*Q: Is the UBER app crap to all drivers, or does UBER hate old phones using Android?

A: Yes*


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

4848 said:


> I am using a Samsung S8 with Android 9. The UBER driver app worked fine for the first few years. Not so much now.
> 
> I have a variety of technical issues on Uber that were not here a couple of years ago. It started happening about a year ago. The issues sometimes last a week, or sometimes last for months. They go away and the app works fine for intermittent periods. I have the latest app version.
> 
> ...


The S8 was a flagship phone when it was released in 2017, so even though it's 4-5 years old, it's chipset is still more powerful than most sub-$200 phones being sold now. It should have more than enough power to handle the Uber app with ease.

The same applies to Android 9. Uber's minimum requirement is Android 5, so your version is more than recent enough to run Uber's app without issues.

Before buying another phone download an older version of the Uber app from Uptodown at the Google Play Store.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Any claims from passengers of picking up the wrong person? Any reason you can think of why Uber would require a pin to verify the passenger is in your vehicle? It sounds like your account is flagged for some reason, but that's just a guess.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

in most citys long ago, when uber x came out , uber would rent you an iphone 4 for $10 a week. seems like the whole platform is geared towards apple. i use android


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber is ok nly thinking to prioritize Iphone users. Not Android users. It's been like that since its beginning.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Cut said:


> Any claims from passengers of picking up the wrong person? Any reason you can think of why Uber would require a pin to verify the passenger is in your vehicle? It sounds like your account is flagged for some reason, but that's just a guess.


That was my initial thought. Perhaps someone has made a false claim of ride happened without rider. If the only issue was the pin number, I would be fine. It's all the other bugs that make me think there is more to it. 
For example, when Uber goes into broken mode I cannot access any trip details in my inbox. Matter of fact I can't open anything from my inbox. I can't view opportunities button. Nothing works in the pull down menu. I just get the infinite spinning circle.

Another symptom of broken mode, I won't be booted after missing 3 pings. The app turns off after a half hour. 

Yesterday half my rides needed a pin number. Today 10 rides and no pin numbers.
It's always an adventure for Alice in Wuberland.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

4848 said:


> That was my initial thought. Perhaps someone has made a false claim of ride happened without rider. If the only issue was the pin number, I would be fine. It's all the other bugs that make me think there is more to it.
> For example, when Uber goes into broken mode I cannot access any trip details in my inbox. Matter of fact I can't open anything from my inbox. I can't view opportunities button. Nothing works in the pull down menu. I just get the infinite spinning circle.
> 
> Another symptom of broken mode, I won't be booted after missing 3 pings. The app turns off after a half hour.
> ...


Too many dramas and too many troubles for a tiny pecker pay .


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

You aren't having issues with any other app? Could those other issues be a connectivity problem? Do you have good data service in your area?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Look , Uber would not to listen our voice. It's always someone , somethings are wrong to thier eyes but themselves .

It's just like talking to a donkey 🐴 .

Let's just not talk about it. 

It's just waste of time. 

They don't care about us but takes service fees. Eventually , They will decease all by themselves.


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

4848 said:


> I am using a Samsung S8 with Android 9. The UBER driver app worked fine for the first few years. Not so much now.
> 
> I have a variety of technical issues on Uber that were not here a couple of years ago. It started happening about a year ago. The issues sometimes last a week, or sometimes last for months. They go away and the app works fine for intermittent periods. I have the latest app version.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about this the other day.
How critical the phone is to operating a business as such.

With out this technology we would be using smoke signals?

the phone - the app and the experience to operate as such is critical to providing this service.

my phone cost me around $100.00 a month when you consider all in cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

TM6.5 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day.
> How critical the phone is to operating a business as such.
> 
> With out this technology we would be using smoke signals?
> ...


 Uber app is too heavy while it in operation. The cost of replacing phone itself is already too expensive to begin with. They are not really thinking of drivers. Buy car ( Rent a car) keep refueling that car from your own pocket , maintenance are all on you, buy a new phones every time if it's getting too heavy , buy the insurance for yourself and pax , etc etc ... And that freeloader company takes 60 % out of fares ? Dude not even a dating match maker app won't steal that much of money doing nothing.


----------

